# Amplificador de 500 W para banda 11 metros



## Guillermo Julian (Jul 4, 2014)

Hola a todos nuevamente*,* de casualidad m*e* pueden proporcionar un diagrama para construir un amplificador para transmitir en banda 11 metros Amplitud Modulada que se alimente con 13.8V para colocarlo en el automóvil. No se si me salga menos, igual o mas caro fabricarlo o comprarlo gracias *por* sus propuesta. 



Guillermo: saludos desde Hidalgo, México.


----------



## medinacruzz (Jul 5, 2014)

hola amigo,. el ampli lo podes haser con pocos componentes lo unico que tienes que tener es un frecuencimetro un watmeter y un occiloscopio para ber donde andas en frecuencia,. ok lo sigiente es de cuanto nesesitas ese ampli,. porque no de 100w,. yo  desde mi coche hasemos qrm con barias partes de mexico y sur america fuerte y claro bueno,. tu sabes que esa banda tiene rrebotes pero me escuchan bien,. yo te digo que uno de 100w eso es mas que suficiente,. si quieres el diagrama es este., asta pronto amigo


----------



## Guillermo Julian (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok gracias amigo medinacruz*,* gracias *por* su opinión lo voy a tomar en cuenta y se lo platico mas adelante *h*a*-v*er si me animo *a *hacerla, le comento que hace un año tenía un amplificador de 1200W era de 8 mejorales o transistores*,* así le llamamos en México*.*

*D*esafortunadamente debido a una emergencia económica tuve q*ue* venderla, y le comento q*ue* en esta zona hay muchos radioaficionados q*ue* transmiten con amplificadores de 800W, 1000W *h*asta 1600W*,* pues le hacen caso al que llega mas potente o hace mas dx aunque yo no este de acuerdo en este sentido, hasta lo veo como competencia pero esa es la realidad de como es México en la frecuencia 26.585AM*.*

*Y* *por* eso es mi inquietud fabricar si quiera uno de 500W para que siquiera m*e* escuchen trasmitir, por q*ue* la economía pues no lo permite, esa la quiero poner en el auto *por* q*ue* no es lo mismo transmitir desde el auto que desde una estación fija y yo estoy de acuerdo contigo mi amigo Medinacruz*,* yo también transmito en una estación fija con 150W y *h*e hecho con comunicados a Cuba, Brasil, Canadá, USA y todo Centroamérica*,* claro cuando se prestan las condiciones y me escuchan durísimo, y *por* eso concluyo q*ue* no es lo mismo trasmitir móvilmente q*ue* desde una estación fija.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 25, 2014)

Hola caro Guillermo Julian ese amplificador que buscas es demasiado potente para sener enpleado en un coche , sin hablar de la antena que tiene de suportar esa tremenda potenzia ( te recomando enplear una varilla de 1/4 de onda alimentada con  cable coaxial tipo RG213) y bateria para fornir quízaz centenas de amperios en 12 Voltios  quando en transmissón  .
Bueno en todo caso te dejo aca un proyecto de un radioaficcionado español ( EA1KO) que seguramente atende tu enquietaciones , pero hay un detalle mui inportante : ese amplificador funciona con 50Voltios DC X 10 Amperios o mas de consumo (quando en transmissión) , asi es nesesario premeramente  armar una fuente conmutada( conversor DC/DC) que converta los 12Voltios de la bateria del coche en  los 50 Voltios nesesarios para alimentar lo amplificador lineal aca aclarado. Busque aca mismo en ese foro por ese conversor DC/DC , donde el es enpleado en alimentar amplificadores de audio de altissima potenzia para coche. Otra dica es mirar ese sitio aca: http://www.cbtricks.com/Amp/txstar/index.htm , o mejor : http://www.cbtricks.com/Amp/index.htm,  donde hay  informaciones tecnicas incluso diagramas esquemacticos sobre amplificadores de alta potenzia para CB (Banda ciudadana).
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## homebrew (Sep 30, 2014)

ja ja me recuerda a mis comienzos en radio con 13 años un cobra 148gtl y un amplificador de 500w reales medidos con un bird 43, este ampli americano tenia una etapa driver que empujaba a los finales ya que el 148 gtl solo no le sacaba toda la potencia.
Yo siempre lo use de base con una yagui de 5 elementos que en teoria da unos 10 db y creo que los daba ya que era un cañon hacia donde apuntaba la antena y transmitia entraba como cañon, me dieron reportes de 9+40  en europa  (500 w x 10 db ) = 5000 watt o 5kw.
Las 2 baterias de 200 amperes me duraban muy poco y eso que siempre tenian el cargador recuperandolas.

Mirate estos videos de unos gringos que los usan en los autos, eso si tienen hasta 15 alternadores enganchados unas bestias, fijate como interfiere el sistema de video de las camaras .











y este probando un ampli de 10 kw para 11 una locura 




opa opa no se si es nuevo pero no sabia que se podian insertar videos en foros de electronica los felicito


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 1, 2014)

Hola a todos , es incrible como lo Radio Cobra 148Gtl un equipo desahollado en 1977 y hasta hoy es una referenzia solida en CB (banda ciudana)en todo el mundo.
Actualmente hay chinos produzindo ese equipo , enbuera yo no se como es la qualidad actual. Hay operadores norte americanos que su sinal recebido es de "S9+30Db" en 27.025 Mhz , AM aca en Brasil , aun sobremodulando estaciones locales, jajajajajajajajajaja. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 1, 2014)

Aca esta el gringo que sobremodula en 27025 mhz ja ja miralo todo al video


----------



## elgriego (Oct 1, 2014)

JAJAJA,Bueno , Cuantas veces nos habra pasado algo similar a lo de este Señor,`por supuesto en mi caso !!! ,no existen testigos,que puedan corroborar algo por el estilo.

Pd En Mi taller No entra la patrona,Y menos que menos en las plantas trasnsmisoras de las radios que atiendo.

Pd Pa mi que le puso mucho combustible....


Saludos.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 1, 2014)

ja ja claro que esta re armado el vídeo, el loco supuesta mente esta transmitiendo pero se escucha el ruido de soplido del receptor en todo momento y la camara nunca mostró el origen del humo.
A mi hermano y a mi nos paso en nuestros comienzos como técnicos el conectar un filtro al revés en la fuente cuando le dimos los 30 volts del secundario fue una explosión terrible a la 1 y pico de la madrugada despertamos a nuestros padres y el humo ni te cuento ja ja .
Hace poco mirando la pagina personal de uno de los ingenieros de los amplificadores Marshall ya jubilado el cuenta y pone fotos de su época y en una foto recuerda a un ingeniero que era el encargado de desarrollar nuevos prototipos y este coloca un filtro de gran capacidad con los polos invertidos puffffff terrible explosión, ja ja a quien no le paso pienso yo es así como se aprende, claro que sabemos desde chicos que el fuego quema porque un día nos quemamos...  

saludos amigo Zorba el Griego


----------

